# Cartels or NOW IPOs



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

With end of season, I'm looking to pick up a discounted pair of bindings. Do I stick with the trusty Cartels or step out on the edge and try the IPOs? Not real familiar with the skate technology (never skateboarded when I was young) so don't know what that will be like. Anyone convert from Cartel to a NOW binding and can share some insights?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Need a little more detail on how you ride.

I switched from Cartels to IPOs the first year for Now.
However, I ride the Drives currently.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

Forgot to add that, and the Drives are another option (and maybe better for my style)

I'm 5'9, 225. I prefer to ride all-mtn and carve with some jumps here and there. Enjoy bombing groomers at speed. Don't ride park. Primarily ride at resorts and enjoy hitting back bowls and open fields along with some tree riding. Love powder. Current setup is a Ride Berzerker with cartels - great for just about everything the mtn can throw at me with a board size of 161. Also picked up a Salomon Rancho this past season but didn't love it as a freeride/powder board (felt sluggish turn to turn and really needed to engage to carve nice turns - thought the Bezerker carved better) so looking at the NS Chairman as a freeride/pow board.

Cartels are in need of replacement and NOWs looks interesting. The Drives may be a better option as I really need a responsive binding when carving but also considering the IPOs. Can get both at pretty good price so it's a matter of what fits my style best.


----------



## Wafflesx (Jan 24, 2014)

I would go with selects or drives from now. I have the original drives which are softer than the current drives. Rode cartels and genesis and customs. Drives way more comfortable and they are just so damp. Every time I ride them they just want me to go faster and harder! its a weird feeling to write.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

From your riding description I would definitely recommend the Drives over the IPOs.
I prefer a more responsive binding myself, and I found the Drives noticeably better than the IPOs in this regard.
I switch out the bushings depending on where and what I'm riding - softer bushings for park/playing around at the local (tiny) resorts, medium to hard bushings when I travel out west and ride real mountains.

FYI, I really liked the (reflex) Cartels I had, but once I tried the Nows, there was no going back.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Drives are a better comparison to the Cartel in terms of stiffness/response. Can't go wrong either way, but I have been loving the Now bindings for the past 3yrs and while I want to try other bindings, won't be giving them up anytime soon.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

So it sounds like the Drives are the best option. Are the Selects worth considering or is consensus to go with the Drives based on my style?

I should add that I'm likely getting the 2013-14 model of the Drives or the 2014-15 model for the Selects. Don't know if that makes much of a difference, but somehing to keep in mind.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I've ridden both and currently only ride the Cartels. I've skateboarded for over 20 years and wasn't overly swayed with the NOW technology - it is a non-factor as far as I was concerned when I rode NOW. Furthermore, there is no possible way that NOW customer service can beat (it might come close to matching, but I never had to use them) Burton customer service - if that is a consideration for you?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Bsarosi said:


> So it sounds like the Drives are the best option. Are the Selects worth considering or is consensus to go with the Drives based on my style?
> 
> I should add that I'm likely getting the 2013-14 model of the Drives or the 2014-15 model for the Selects. Don't know if that makes much of a difference, but somehing to keep in mind.


Select are still considerable if you like a bit less restrictive highback (such as the Cartel). The 2015 Drive highback is stiffer, taller and more restrictive than the Cartel's highback. The 2014 Drive have essentially the same highback as the 2015 Select. But the Select have a comfier ankle strap and nylon ring.

They are very similar. I would get the Drives just for the aluminum ring and the flip strap; if you want the lobacks, then get the Select.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Select are still considerable if you like a bit less restrictive highback (such as the Cartel). The 2015 Drive highback is stiffer, taller and more restrictive than the Cartel's highback. The 2014 Drive have essentially the same highback as the 2015 Select. But the Select have a comfier ankle strap and nylon ring.
> 
> They are very similar. I would get the Drives just for the aluminum ring and the flip strap; if you want the lobacks, then get the Select.


This is very helpful - thank you.

In terms of size, I wear a 9.5 in the Thirty Two TM-2. That's at the very end of the M range (7-9.5). Would I be better off with a L (10-13) instead?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Bsarosi said:


> This is very helpful - thank you.
> 
> In terms of size, I wear a 9.5 in the Thirty Two TM-2. That's at the very end of the M range (7-9.5). Would I be better off with a L (10-13) instead?


No, definitely M. I have US11 TM2 and they are at the lowest end for L.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

I have both. I think the Cartel quality beats the NOW IPOs and makes the strapping in experience that much more pleasant. Might be a small factor but matters for me


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

F1EA said:


> No, definitely M. I have US11 TM2 and they are at the lowest end for L.


Many thanks!


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have 10.5 32s and now drives in the large,. Medium would've been better ithink. I'm at the tightest seeing but it works. I actually asked how much medium ankle straps would cost (that was the biggest problem) NOW asked my address and simply sent me medium able straps free (they actually sent overdrive straps,but they are the same ) when I got them was a day after I got my boots.(before some old worn out vans.) Turned out the newer stiffer boot worked good enough that I have never put on the medium straps. I offered to ship them back and they said to keep them. Long story short my customer service experience with NOW has been very positive. 
But go with mediums and actually if you want, you can buy the highcup to switch out the highback for that surfy feel. I haven't tried this but I've been tempted. It's only like 15 bucks for the cups. I'm just to lazy to switch stuff out. I need to play with the bushings but I sick then on with the mediums originally and loved em, so I never changed. 

Oh one thing I suggest is if you adjust the straps alot, put some blue Loctite on the screws when it wears off, or the toolless screws can get loose on their own.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I just had a look at them online and they have some good features. I cant believe it took this long for someone to recess the heel cup into the chassis so its flush and doesn't chew the crap out of the boots.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

I would definitely go with the NOW Drives. Their customer service is out of this world. I had a spring in one of the clasps go out so it would flap around and get annoying. I emailed NOW and they 2 day shipped me new straps as well as clasps. The responsiveness is pretty crazy. I can tell a huge difference between using my NOW Drives and my regular bindings. I am probably going to pick my wife up a pair of them for her Jones Mtn Twin.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

miplatt88 said:


> I would definitely go with the NOW Drives. Their customer service is out of this world. I had a spring in one of the clasps go out so it would flap around and get annoying. I emailed NOW and they 2 day shipped me new straps as well as clasps. The responsiveness is pretty crazy. I can tell a huge difference between using my NOW Drives and my regular bindings. I am probably going to pick my wife up a pair of them for her Jones Mtn Twin.


Sorry for my ignorance but what is the clasp?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ETM said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what is the clasp?


Street name for ghonorreha for people with a lisp.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I think he means ratchet. I had the same thing happen and they sent me 2 extras


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Trabi75 said:


> I think he means ratchet. I had the same thing happen and they sent me 2 extras


Yeah whatever that thing is.... i was having a brain fart. :embarrased1:


----------

